# Error accessing OLE registry



## ayotte218

(I posted this in another forum and got no response and after reading this forum, I think this is a better place for it) 
I have a legal install file for HotDog6 by Sausage Software (they are out of business now)that I have moved from computer to computer ever since I purchased it. I just got a Dell Inspiron Win7 and now when I install it...."When i open from the install, it changes to HotDog (not responding). When I open it from the icon, I get "application Error...Exception EOleSysError in module HotDog6.exe at 00089C29. Error accessing OLE registry." Any idea what I can do about this? I kinda hate to have to purchase another program.

Louise


----------



## Mumbodog

It may not be compatible with Windows 7, try the suggestion below, if this does not work, then it is just not compatible.



> Here is some good advice when installing programs in Vista-W7, This is good advice even if the program was designed for Vista-W7
> 
> Here is how to install software or drivers on Vista-W7 that are for XP,2000
> 
> 1. Download your program to a folder of choice, Right click on the setup.exe file for the software/driver you are trying to install and select properties, if there is an "Unblock" button on the General Tab, click it, then go to the compatibility Tab
> 
> 2. Tick the "run this file in compatibility mode" box and then select XP in the drop down box, or whatever OS the software was designed for, Tick "run this program as Administrator" if it is available, hit OK. If it was designed for Vista-W7 then skip compatibility and only use run as administrator.
> 
> 3. Now double click this setup.exe file to execute the install process, hopefully all will go well and install the drivers/Software you need.
> 
> 4. If the exe installs software for the device, or you have installed software only, you need to navigate to the program folder where it installed, then do the compatibility thing (1 & 2) again for the program executable(s). If the program was designed for Vista-W7 skip compatibility mode, just tick "run as administrator"
> 
> I do not guarantee all drivers or software to work in Vista-W7, but a large percentage do..


Another tactic is to install XP mode in Windows 7, it is Free, be sure to follow the installation order. Once XP mode is installed and running XP, you can install that program in XP.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx

.


----------



## ayotte218

OK, that DID make the program run as it should EXCEPT FOR........it doesn't seem to be able to find the files. I ask it to open *.html for example and it thinks it has but the page is blank. Yet I can go to the file in my directory and it opens OK (but is not editable). I have not installed XP (it worked fine there), do you think that might help?


----------



## Mumbodog

XP mode requires W7 Pro or Ultimate to be able install it, sorry I should have mentioned that earlier.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/products/features/windows-xp-mode

.

.


----------



## ayotte218

Thank you Mumbodog for trying to walk me through this. I am NOT eligible to download XP with the Win7 that I have. But you did help me get the program to work; it just doesn't find the4 files. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Mumbodog

> if this does not work, then it is just not compatible.


.


----------



## Mumbodog

All I can offer is for you to upload the program installer so I can download it, then I can try to install it on my W7 PC, see if I can figure out how to get it working, possibly.

.


----------



## ayotte218

I have the entire thing in a file....how do I send it to you?


----------



## Mumbodog

First you have to compress it into an archive, highlight all the files (or the folder) and right click on them and select "send to compressed folder"

Rename this compressed folder to something generic like my2files

Once this is done look at the size of this compress folder and post back here what size it is, then I can decide what the best way to get it to me is.

.


----------



## ayotte218

Thanks Mumbodog for the help.....
I compressed the file and it is 8.08mg. Will you need my "key"?


----------



## Mumbodog

I am going to send you a private message


----------

